# Ariens



## DK9 (Aug 29, 2015)

Looking at an Ariens ST926 Pro some guy has for sale locally. Looks very clean in the photos. Says it's been garaged, not sure what year. Can anyone give me an idea on a fair price to offer? I think he wants $850/$900.


----------



## DK9 (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh and btw, hi! I'm obviously new to the forum


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_
You'd have to attach a pic or get the actual Ariens model number to offer a real opinion. It would be something like 924124 or 926008. 926 Pro could be as new as 2011 or as old as 2004, big difference in value. Condition counts too.
Model number wouldn't be what's on the dashboard. It'll be a little Ariens sticker on the tractor body near the wheels, FYI.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are all the 926's I have listed:

Model 924124 - ST926DLE (pro series) (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)

Model 924335 - ST926DLE (pro series) (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)


Model 926001
926LE Deluxe
26"
9.25hp Tecumseh L-Head Snow-King
year: 2005-2006
(not a Pro series)


Model 926004
926DLE Professional
26"
9.25hp Tecumseh OHV Snow-King
year: 2005



Model 926007
926LE
26"
9.5hp Briggs "Power Built" OHV
year: 2005
(not a Pro series)

Model 926008
926DLE Professional
26"
9.5hp Briggs "Power Built" OHV
year: 2005


So that's six different models that are 926 (9hp with 26" bucket)
(not to be confused the "926000 series")
as JT said, you really need the model number to know exactly what you are looking at..

Scot


----------



## DK9 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok, it's a 926004. In good to excellent condition


----------



## DK9 (Aug 29, 2015)

And thank you Scot, in advance, for your help


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you on the East coast? Seems pretty high unless it's a garage queen. 
George W. Bush was starting his second term Jan. of 2005 when they were originally on the showroom floor.
$850 is pretty close to a new Ariens Deluxe with warranty.
You can get a Toro 724 OE for $799 or the 826 OE for $899 with warranty, just FYI.


----------



## DK9 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you! Yes, East Coast. It was definitely garaged as its real clean. Ok, but is a new Ariens dlx the same quality? Cast iron, etc? This has the hand warmers, etc.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

All the new Ariens have the cast iron auger gear case with steel gears. Not trying to talk you out of it if you like it. Just considering other options. I'm a huge Ariens fan, but personally think the Toro 724 OE is the sleeper deal currently available. My neighbor has the 826 and it throws snow like crazy and their quick stick is slick as can be. On that Ariens model and many Pro models they had an onboard battery which makes it pretty cool, IMO. Better to get what you want and like than regret a "good deal" purchase. Off season as it really still is, maybe offer a little less and see where the guy is. Good luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum DK9 :welcome:


----------



## DK9 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome and advice. I like the machine a lot but I'm weighing options. Can anyone place a rough value on it? I know it's hard sight unseen.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

DK9 said:


> Looking at an Ariens ST926 Pro some guy has for sale locally. Looks very clean in the photos. Says it's been garaged, not sure what year. Can anyone give me an idea on a fair price to offer? I think he wants $850/$900.


Welcome to the site...East coast? That covers a lot of ground?
I am guessing not the south east, maybe the north east? Central east coast?
All depends on the location to as how much it has been used, here in Jersey some sections did not see that much snow last season. North Jersey saw more. But up in the north east up by Boston they got hammered!

He is not sure of the year? Or you?
If him, I guess he is not the original owner?

Locally? Have you actually looked at it?
Do you know what to look for if you do?

I would wonder why he is selling?
I wonder if anything is wrong with it?

And if he is asking $850 I would start out with a much lower offer if the machine is in OK shape. But that is me, I don't mind rejection.:icon_smile_big: All he can do is say no. Then if you feel it is worth more you can up the dollar amount. I would do it in person, not by phone and not site unseen.

I think JT summed up the price question a little, when he answered this,
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/669689-post8.html


----------



## DK9 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks. Yes I'm in Boston area. I inspected the machine in person. Owner explained that it belonged to his dad who was the original owner and has recently sold his home and moved to a condo. Says it was always garaged and it looks like he's being honest. Engine idles nice and sounds smooth throttling up and down. Everything works. 
I was under the impression that an older pro series machine like this would be superior to a new Ariens lower end model that would be comparably priced but it seems like some of you would disagree? 

Would $800 be preposterous for a real clean machine of this vintage?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

DK9 said:


> Thanks. Yes I'm in Boston area. I inspected the machine in person. Owner explained that it belonged to his dad who was the original owner and has recently sold his home and moved to a condo. Says it was always garaged and it looks like he's being honest. Engine idles nice and sounds smooth throttling up and down. Everything works.
> I was under the impression that an older pro series machine like this would be superior to a new Ariens lower end model that would be comparably priced but it seems like some of you would disagree?
> 
> Would $800 be preposterous for a real clean machine of this vintage?


No, but if I were you I would start lower. But you are not me. 

And I am no means an expert on blowers, but I do have an art to my haggling. I do get some good deals that I thought would be rejected and was surprised when they said OK. And on those I was prepared to go a little higher. 

I have sold a couple of vehicles and other items that I listed on Craig's list, is this on Craig's list?
I have learned that say if you want $1000 bucks for something you have to list for $1200 and let them talk you down. The 2 pickup trucks I listed sold in hours of listing them and for the price I wanted because I listed them high and let them talk me down.
The first one I had first listed at $1000 bucks, ROCK BOTTOM PRICE, no haggling! The all offered $800.:smiley-confused009: 
I took the ad down and waited a month then relisted at $1200, I got my $1000 within hours.
Buyers like to get a deal, so anything I list is higher now.

And the few things I have bought off Craig's list the sellers told me they did the same thing, that was after after I bought it and they had the cash.

You said that you "think" that is what he wants? Didn't he even have a price set?

I would still try to start out much lower and work up if you think it is worth it.

If a big storm is on it's way he would probably be able to get a grand for it up there. Look at last year.:smiley-char060:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Is this it?
I remembered a few issues and looked them up and this model was one of the ones that had issues. Water getting in the tractor housing and causing slippage from ice forming. The chute "waggle" issue and belts. This may have had the upgrades, if not it can give you wiggle room on an offer.
https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/5170400164.html


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

That's strange. I was just looking at the EXACT listing those pics above came from and came here to do some research.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

i found it just googling east coast craigs for a ball park figure for DK9. Not a bad looking machine, but can't see $850 for it.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Keep in mind!! Ariens is offering a full 5 year warranty if you buy new before End of November!!! as opposed to the original 3 year deal!
Nice factor.
I would low ball a good offer this time of year!!
His price seems a bit high.
You have the power in hand at this point, as Trump would say.


----------



## DK9 (Aug 29, 2015)

Haha! Thanks guys. That wasn't the listing. I'm in MA not NH. But looks like the same model. I was able to talk him down $100 more in person and I'm happy with the purchase. I looked around but it just seemed like getting something with the same features (the chute, hand warmers, hp) was going to be a lot more dough. Maybe I'm just still traumatized by last winter but I wanted to get something NOW. Hope I don't regret it


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

In the pictures above, what would the two knobs things on the top of the bucket be for?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Ed, If you look at the right side view pic, you can kinda see the circular outline on the bucket. My guess is they put those studs on to hold cast iron barbell weights.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Good LUCK with your new purchase and Throw in a picture of your new toy!


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

There was a NH listing two days ago for an 1332 Pro in immaculate shape and just tuned up for $525. I saw it within 15 minutes of posting and sat on it because it was bigger than I wanted. I decided to jump on it 45 minutes after it was posted but it was gone. Just as well, the wife wants to be able to use this and I don't think she could have handled the 1332. I was annoyed at myself at first but in hindsight it's really not the right machine.


----------



## DK9 (Aug 29, 2015)

All I know is that I'm not getting my a%# kicked again this winter! Thanks for the input all.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

DK, welcome aboard! Looks like a nice one!

I hear we're supposed to have another crazy winter season....


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Biketrax said:


> Keep in mind!! Ariens is offering a full 5 year warranty if you buy new before end of November!!! as opposed to the original 3 year deal!


Very nice. I hadn't realized they were repeating this promo


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

DK, that is one nice looking blower there, congrats
Just curious if you noticed it had any of the updates like the double auger belt or the baffle under the belt guard?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

DK9 said:


> All I know is that I'm not getting my a%# kicked again this winter! Thanks for the input all.


Looking at the picture I realized that the tires are probably swapped left to right. The directional threads "arrow" on top of the tires should point to the front, not the rear. Nice looking machine... k:










Just like this one....


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

DK9 which model is that? Yesterday I picked up a 926DLE (924124) from craigslist from somebody just south of boston for $785.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That looks like a solid machine where a comparable Ariens today would set you back about $1500.or so. Change the oil with either a 5W30 or similar weight synthetic and change the spark plug if not done so already and look forward to some snow.


----------

